# Goji berries, anyone?



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Phil,
Was it you who mentioned Goji berries in the past, and said how healthy they were ? Well, I got a catalog today from a place that sells plants/trees that produce unique fruits. Many of these plants come from places like Siberia and are winter hardy, so I have bought a few things from this place. One of the shrubs they have avavilable this year are the plant that Goji berries come from. I will be buying one, will let you know how things go.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeonmama,

Yes, it was Phil but he can't tell you how well they did on his birds because he couldn't stop eating them himself until they were all gone. He believes in being a Guinea-Pigeon for his birds. The Goji berries turned out to be too addictive.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, here is one thread about Goji berries.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11002


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

If any one is interested, look at www.onegreenworld.com. You'll be surprised about what fruiting plants are out there. Heck, I never knew there were any forms of mountain ash you could, or a fruit bearing relative of honeysuckle.
Daryl


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Do Pigeons commonly eat small berries in the wild? Such as blueberries or huckleberries?

Denise


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Which wild would that be??? The urban jungle or naecha? 

fp


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Red Apple Berries*

I remember when we were kids there was a brush that had red berries that looked and tasted like tiny apples. My chickens like them. I wonder if pigeons like them?


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Fp, I meant in their normal habitat. I guess like ferrals, like what would a pigeon eat if not domesticated? You got me laughing anyway! I guess I wasn't clear enough on what I was asking! 

Denise


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Daryl, 


Wow!


Very cool..!

What a great idea!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Denise, 


I myself wonder also...about what they eat all tolled in the feral Worlds.

I can say, that here, in Las Vegas, they eat fallen Olives from Olive Trees...they seem to eat Dates fallen from Date Palms...and I see them brouse all the little leaves off of some kinds of low Weeds.

I imagine they will eat about any sort of (non noxious, non toxic) small Berry or other fruiting body also, as well as various sorts of greens and plant leaves.

I can not find the images I made recently of the Sea Weed mine have been enjoying so much, but I will get another package soon and make some images then for posting a little thread about...

I have been a little slow to realize the importance, or rather, to act on it practically, of these feral or wild diet elements, so I will be making up for it as time passes...

Of course Seeds are their mainstay, but Seeds are not the whole of it for their needs. Suppliments are good for us to be acquainted with, and moreso yet I think, various greens, fruiting bodies, or other vegetative foods they may like and benifit by eating.

Now, too, the eating of various Berries or small Fruits such as ripe Cherries, is said to be very important to the Baby or juvenile Song Birds, for the role these fruits play in the Bird's ability to uptake and distribute Calcium, Phospherous and Sulphur for the developement of their Bones, Sinues, Ligaments and Muscles and so on.

I imagine the Goji-Berries would posess the same benifits as do Cherries overall...or maybe even more than Cherries in some ways of antioxidents or other factors.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*Phil's Goji berries*

There's a short article in Woman's World that I picked up yesterday. Haven't had a chance to read it yet. Just an FMI posting.
Daryl


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

pigeonmama said:


> There's a short article in Woman's World that I picked up yesterday. Haven't had a chance to read it yet. Just an FMI posting.
> Daryl


Daryl,

I picked up this issue myself a couple of days ago. Saw the article and immediately thought of Phil! LOL

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GOJI BERRIES??? Someone mention GOJI BERRIES???

Well, let me tell you...I LOVE the little morsels! I remember Phil mentioning them many times. So, when I was in my Health Food Store, they HAD them. Actually, they had DARK CHOCOLATE COVERED GOJI BERRIES! Talk about died and gone to heaven! Got my chocolate fix AND high antioxidant at the same time! What more could one want???

According to the package, Goji Berries are the strongest Antioxidant Food on the ORAC SCALE at 25,000+

Listed also, in descending order:

Pomegranates 13,000
Prunes 5,770
Raisins 2,830
Blueberries 2,400
Blackberries 2,036
Strawberries 1,540
Raspberries 1,320

They are also a 500 times richer source of Vitamin C per oz. than oranges. Excellent source of Vit. A, containing more carotenoids than any other food known to man. Contain vitamins B1, B2, B6, E and a rich source of Selenium and Germanium. They contain 18 animo acids (more than bee pollen), 21 trace minerals, and 29 different fatty acids. At 15% per weight, they are also a great source of protein.

For those of you interested, the package goes on to say that G.B.s strengthen the immune system, improve white blood cell count, and may stimulate release of rejuvenative human growth hormone by the pituitary gland. They have been traditionally used for strength building, adding longevity, regulating blood sugar and linked to sexual potency, improved sleep and better vision. Been used in Chinese medicine for their anti-cancer properties

The package claims they are, without a doubt, one of the most nutritionally dense, medicinal foods on earth and a true "SUPER" food.

I ALSO bought plain sun dried G.B.s and will also look for the Yogurt covered ones...mmmmmm

I WILL have my "berry" and eat it too!!     

Thanks, Phil, for mentioning Goji Berries in the first place!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> GOJI BERRIES??? Someone mention GOJI BERRIES???
> ..........
> 
> They are also a 500 times richer source of Vitamin C per oz. than oranges. Excellent source of Vit. A, containing more carotenoids than any other food known to man. Contain vitamins B1, B2, B6, E and a rich source of Selenium and Germanium. They contain 18 animo acids (more than bee pollen), 21 trace minerals, and 29 different fatty acids. At 15% per weight, they are also a great source of protein.
> ...


Jeese, Mr. Squeaks, all this and chocolate covered, too?? No wonder you'll have your berries and eat them, too... 

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well....that sounds absolutely delicious.. and nutritious.  

Thank you for all that excellent information mr squeaks


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a friend who drinks Gogi berry juice! She loves it! I myself have not had any yet, but I will make a trip to the Health Food store this week to look for the chocolate covered ones! Yummmmmmm!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cricket said:


> I have a friend who drinks Gogi berry juice! She loves it! I myself have not had any yet, but I will make a trip to the Health Food store this week to look for the chocolate covered ones! Yummmmmmm!


Trust me, Cricket, you will be HOOKED! I mix regular with the chocolate ones (OK, due to a "guilty" conscience about the chocolate!). Interesting flavor as the sun dried Gojis taste sweet/tart...They are just the tiniest berries (well, I'm sure that because they are DRIED, they shriveled a lot!  ). 

The ones I've found, come in an 8 oz. pkg. They're a little expensive: almost $8 for the Chocolate and about a dollar less for plain. HOWEVER, a little goes a long way, so they last for awhile! Still looking for the Yogurt covered ones.

Next, time, I'll check for the JUICE!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

*Goji Berry Juice*

Hi mr squeaks, all...


I wanted to mention, the Goji Berry Juice is very good to add to any formula, for Babys, Peepers, Squeakers, or invalid older Birds whom we must tube-feed.

I always add it to any 'Soups' or formula.


Too, for formula not being fed through a Tube, where coarser materials are no problem, putting the Whole Berries into a Kitchen Blender or small electric open-top kind clean Coffee Grinder, to make them into a sort of medium grained 'meal' powder...to add that to formula for Birds eating out of the Nipple or other device...

I usually blend the Goji Berrys along with whole Seeds in the Blender to make them into powder for formula mixing.

Lastly, if 'Seed-Pops' are what one is doing, then the Goji Berrys can be easily cut into thirds, lightly glistened along with the Seeds with fresh Olive Oil, and 'Seed-Popped' nicely.

Song Birds or 'Gaping' Bird Babys will also love them, for which I cut the Berries into thirds and soak them well first, so they are moist.

Ducks love them also of course...

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

